# Need Pink fishing pole!



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok just what the title says, I need to buy a pink fishing pole. Anyone have any advice on where i could buy one? I have been teaching my girlfriend how to fish and she loves it just as much as me, and now she wants her own pole.I asked whatkind and shesaidpink lol.Im not able to spend a whole lot but im not just gonna buy a cheap one. looking to spend 35-70 bucks. thanks!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Gulf Breeze bait and tackle has some.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Pinnacle makes a couple combos all in pink, rod and reels. (Spinning) They are relatively cheap for a fairly decent set up. I sold a number when I had a tackle shop and a friend of mine bought two and she fishes them all the time, one is the 7' combo the other the 8' one. Any tackle shop in the area should be able to order you one if they don't stock them. Surprised that they don't stock them, I would sell out very quickly.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Onthe light side, I have one of these: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/harleerod/items/item.aspx?itemid=1377320. I got mine from Half Hitch, but I see Wally World & Boaters Worldsells them now. I use it for catching bait, spanish, bluerunners, triggers, etc.

Not in the price range you listed, but Blackfin Rods makes an inshore and offshore pink rod for $150: http://www.blackfinrods.com/series-propink-inshore/index.html

Pinnacle Eye Candy - below $40- (www.pinnaclefishing.com) -http://www.silstar.com/images/ThumbNail/eye-candy-combo.gif

I have 2 pink rods and my husband has told me "NOMORE"!:crying


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Same thing happened to me gave the girlfriend a few tips on fishing and now she loves it. Found a pink fishing pole at wally world for like $12 and bought it for her kind of as a joke but also cause she wanted one but I have to tell you when we go fishing and she uses it seems like every time I look over at her she is bowed up with her little pink fishing pole and proud as can be and she swears its the pink pole... I'mgoing to up grade her and it will be pink..


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Try Fishing Chix . com...:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (6/17/2008)*Onthe light side, I have one of these: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/harleerod/items/item.aspx?itemid=1377320. I got mine from Half Hitch, but I see Wally World & Boaters Worldsells them now. I use it for catching bait, spanish, bluerunners, triggers, etc.
> 
> Not in the price range you listed, but Blackfin Rods makes an inshore and offshore pink rod for $150: http://www.blackfinrods.com/series-propink-inshore/index.html
> 
> ...




That is funny, I just bought that for my daughter from Half Hitch when I was down last week. She thinks it is the coolest.


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter is about all things pink. She got a nice little pink and blackspinning reelon a black with pink wrapping "ugly stick" atAcademy Sports. I think it was about $35.00. It is a nice little rig and came with literature about Shakespear developing a whole line of gear for the Ladies.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Send seminolewind a PM, he built a pink one for his wife that was pretty cool (for a pink rod). He might even be able to write her nameabove the reel seat or something.


----------



## jenoagirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Half Hitch in Navarre has some in stock.


----------



## flounder_hounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Get the little lady a black and pink ugly stick. You get a free tackle bag with any ugly stick purchase right now


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy JEC has one you can borrow!


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

"Ernie and Linda" : Ernie makes custom rods, I am sure he could make one in pink. In fact, Ernie is making me a rod, I need to get a pink rod for my wife.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

American rodsmiths has a series of pink rods for woman. Great quality at a reasonable price. I think academy has them.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

academy had the pink ugly sticks last time I was in there. Actually a pretty nice rod


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Go to one of the big local tackle shops and get a Master pink lighted combo. Its all pink and when you reel the reel lights up bright pink. IVe got 5 in the back of my truck now. Im the regional sales rep for them. We sell loads of them.

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I can build you a custom rod if your willing to pay for components up front.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-sx-51-pink.html

http://www.tackledirect.com/oceangirl-graphite-freshgirl-series-spinning-rods-ogs661225g.html

git r dun





bait too?



http://www.tackledirect.com/18-inch-hogy-tandem-rig-pack.html


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Nat (7/5/2008)*http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-sx-51-pink.htm


Ohhhh,I'm liking that reel!!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"<<<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage> Its all pink and when you reel the reel lights up bright pink.">>



My daughtercaught her fist lady fish in one of these rods...Brant whats the life expectancy on these rods...we wash it/clean it at the end of the day but still..it seems so fragil..Its really cool though my daughter loves it.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I was in Academy earlier and though of this post. They have Ugly Sticks, black with pink wrap on the eyes and pink handle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Ernie made one for my wife that is black and pink. Looks great, I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Got this combo at Bass Pro in Baton Rouge for my daughter. The reel and drag is very smooth (195 yds @ 6lb - 115 yds @ 8lb) and the rod is IM8 graphite (6'6" 6-12 lb test) with high quality pink wraps and cork handle. I saw the Ugly Stick combo, but it was not near as high quality as the Pflueger. A portion of the purchase price goes to breast cancer research. It was an easy buy at $59! Maybe they have it on their web site.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We can do a pink rod, or a black rod with pink wraps, whatever you want. Here is a pic of a pink & green one that a forum member bought for his wife.


----------



## shock therapy (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's the pink rod that my husband built me (I'm on his screen name btw). I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I love it! Just thought I'd share. Sorry the pictures aren't that great!


----------

